# Questions about herbicides



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I've read all of the labels but they don't really answer my question directly. So my questions are.

1)Out of the ones listed below what can I tank mix and can't? For example reading the label of monument it states I can mix it with several other herbicides (e.g. MSMA, Prodiamine and a few others). Does that mean I could mix it with princep as well? Obviously items that mutually exclude each other because one calls for a surfactant and the others that don't such as monument vs dismiss I wouldn't be able to mix. But the others? For example Prodiamine and Princep. Can I tank mix and apply at same time?

2) Disposing of unused herbicides. This mostly comes for spot spraying. Since my yard is so small I'll probably only mix < 1g of product. However, if that is still to much, what do you do to dispose of it? Specifically for something like monument it says that after 36 hours it loses its effectiveness. Would I just leave it in tank for 36 hours and then dispose it in a unmaintained area of my land? Label says to dispose of it authorized locations.

3)Smaller volumes. Most of the labels state to mix the chemicals for spot spraying in 2g of water. Can I use half the product in say 1g of water?

4) Broadcast spray vs spot spray. Obviously broadcast spray the princep and prodiamine. Some of the labels like state you can broadcast spray but should I? Where do you draw the line? I have decent amount of nutsedge popping up. Maybe 3-4 in a square yard in certain places. Certain areas don't have any.

Princep
Prodiamine
Dismiss 
Monument
Quinclorac
MSMA - Spot spraying dallisgrass


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

1) When you are mixing chemicals, it is best to do a test mix first, I usually use a 1 gallon jug with water and mix in the chemicals in question and shake it up and see if there is any reaction such as clumping or anything that looks odd. It's going to be trial and error as each company can't feasibly think of every possible combination to say it's safe to mix.

2) I usually just spray any extra that I have on my neighbors lawns to create a buffer zone between there weed patch and my lawn. Not sure what to do if that isn't an option.

3) Yes, I have mixed a half dose of Certainty in 1 Gallon of water to spot spray, it just won't go as far if you are broadcast spraying.

4) It all depends on the level of infestation you have, if it's going to take more than 1-2 gallons of product to spot spray than I would definitely think of broadcast spraying.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Pretty confident you can tank mix monument and princep. They are from the same company so call customer support and check if you are concerned.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Source http://www.sierrapacificturf.com/documents/Monument%20Information%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## Gambi (Sep 29, 2017)

I also had a herbicide question. Can you put down too much prodiamine? Will it negatively affect bermuda? Ive seen recomended doses but never really heard of it hurting anything if exceeded.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Gambi said:


> I also had a herbicide question. Can you put down too much prodiamine? Will it negatively affect bermuda? Ive seen recomended doses but never really heard of it hurting anything if exceeded.


Yes, you can put down too much prodiamine. There are annual maximum amounts listed on the label; the maximums vary by grass type.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Correct, over application can cause root clubbing.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Source http://www.sierrapacificturf.com/documents/Monument%20Information%20Sheet.pdf


Thanks, that's great to know that I can apply the Prodiamine and the Princep at the same exact time!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> 1) When you are mixing chemicals, it is best to do a test mix first, I usually use a 1 gallon jug with water and mix in the chemicals in question and shake it up and see if there is any reaction such as clumping or anything that looks odd. It's going to be trial and error as each company can't feasibly think of every possible combination to say it's safe to mix.
> 
> *So really I just need to worry about clumping and such? Given I don't see any of those issues is it reasonable to assume that wouldn't lose their effectiveness either?*
> 
> ...


So this is just what I'm planning.

Going to mark off 1k sqft and see how much water my sprayer uses in that. Since I have a teejet I think I should be able to get pretty close on the amounts.

Do these numbers look okay for the preemergent?

Princep - .75 oz/1ksqft (states in the label not to exceed .75 oz/1ksqft per application on hybrid bermuda)
Prodiamine - .4oz/1ksqft (gives a range and not to exceed .83oz/1k sqft, figured doing it early oct. @.4oz/1ksqft, and then again .4oz/1ksqft in march, would give me the best coverage?).

My yard is right at 5.5k sqft.

Princep = .75oz * 5.5 = 4.125oz
Prodiamine = .4oz * 5.5 = 2.2oz of product

I plan on using marking blue to make sure I'm covering everything. Am I missing anything? Should I expect any yellowing/turning? I don't want to make things any more complicated by applying another broadcast of monument. I figure I'll just spot spray the other weeds.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The Prodiamine sounds about right and I can't help you with the Princep as I have never used it before.

3) As long as you are cutting the amount of product and water equally you should be fine.

A lot of this is just trial and error and to find out what works best for you and your lawn. After doing it a few times you will get the feeling of what feels right and be able to adjust from there. After all you have bermuda so any mistakes you make can and will be fixed with time.


----------



## bandwgn09 (Aug 8, 2017)

This ok for tifgreen Bermuda?


----------

